# Oral question for all



## Sad_in_NY (Jun 23, 2010)

Recently my wife was giving me what has become an infrequent BJ, it was magical. There was definitely something that she was doing different. So I asked her, she said that she had no idea. Which led to my follow up question - "Do you think about technique when you are doing it?" to which she replied "No, not really, don't really think about anything during". This floored me, cuz as a student of Oral, I take my oral skills very seriously, I am always thinking of new things, testing new spots etc... And here is a woman who is simply amazing at giving oral and she gives it no thought.

So, do you, ladies and gentlemen of TAB - whink about Oral while you are performing?


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

No, I don't generally think about what im going to do, or doing, I just go with the flow. The only thing I am generally thinking is why the hell we purchased a bed that has a high foot board. The daggum edges dig into my shins!! ;-D


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I enjoy renting Sex Videos that show detailed technique, so I can try new things I might never have thought of myself. So I think about what new to try before I begin, But during the deed, I am thinking more about how it is turning him on -which turns me on -probably more so than what I am doing. 

Just rented an excellent DVD last night entitled "Expert Guide to Oral Sex Part 2: Fellatio" . Very Very thorough, many different positions doing it, ways to do it. Loved it. Always something new to learn & try.


----------



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

I think of different ways to drive him crazy. I am a big lover of giving oral, so I read up on different things to try all the time. 
So when I am going down on him...yes...I am constantly thinking about what I am going to do next...and this is all based on his "reactions" to what I am currently doing.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I always think about it, and work on new things. 

contemplate where my hands and tongue are, what makes him practically collapse, which movements are going on, and I enjoy working on new things too, you have to keep it exciting or its just the same old bj. Angles are important too, as well as the order in which I do the things that I do.

plus, not all of us are born with no gag reflex, it takes practice for some.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

Sometimes yes sometimes no. I too used to always read/watch about new techniques but sometimes when you're too horny and too absorbed with enjoying the "giving" then maybe that's when the best bj's are given


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I don't really "think" about it, exactly. I try to be open and listening for sounds of pleasure/disappointment, checking out body language/facial expressions for signs of pleasure/boredom, things like that. I do, every now and then, come across a tip or a new technique that I'll try out, but again, not something I really think about exactly, just kind of a "hey, I'll do this tonight!" and see where it goes. But I don't think in terms of "Ok, I need to use my tongue like this, and then I'll do it like this"...it's more of a go with the flow kind of thing...if he's enjoying it, I keep doing it, if he's not, I change it.


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

I do alot of oral on my husband because he quite enjoys it. I find if you go into it with a "plan" then it ruins the whole thing. It seems to be better (and more creative) if I just get in there and do whatever I feel like doing at the time. My husband seems to like it better that way too..lol.


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, I learned that while text book techniques are great, sometimes in the heat of the moment you have to go for it. The wife and I both get turned on much more when I just bury my face in the p*ssy and go at it as opposed to treating it like a science project. It's much more hot and passionate that way


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

I like how you put that  so true too.


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

Glad you liked it  I was going to tone it down but this is the sex forum and we're all adults here, lol.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

I think about it befor, during, and after. My wife on the other hand says she thinks about laundry and grocery shopping, but i do not mind. As long as she is willing that in it self is a turn on knowing she usually don't preffer it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tamara24 (Jul 14, 2010)

Frankly, I do not like to go the oral route. I never have, much to my hubby's disappointment. When it does occur, I dread it and just go with the flow. How do you get past the taste? My hubby is a very clean person so it is not that. What am I missing? Now you have me curious of how mny techniques there are. Maybe I am doing it all wrong?! I will keep reading your posts just to get educated!LOL!


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

tamara24 said:


> Frankly, I do not like to go the oral route. I never have, much to my hubby's disappointment. When it does occur, I dread it and just go with the flow. How do you get past the taste? My hubby is a very clean person so it is not that. What am I missing? Now you have me curious of how mny techniques there are. Maybe I am doing it all wrong?! I will keep reading your posts just to get educated!LOL!



Do it! I'm sure your husband loves you now but he'll love you 100x more lol.


----------

